# puppy's feels hot



## Beelzeboss (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi i had a question but first of all I'm sorry if this has been posted a million times here in the forums or i posted in the wrong section. i have a almost 5 month old puppy and he seems hot from belly and when he mouth(u can tell when he licks) i noticed he likes to get his fee wet, and he does not mind the hose one bit, i live in southern California and recently its been in the 90's every day,is it the heat of the day or does he have a fever? i know puppies are usually warm but im not sure on the one? what do you guy's think? thanks.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

How is he acting?
Can you take his temperature?


----------



## Beelzeboss (Sep 11, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> How is he acting?
> Can you take his temperature?


hes acting normal, he eats and play's, but he does like getting wet alot, so i that's what gets me confused. no i can't take his temp  is why im concerned. what do u think msvette? i think im gonna have to take him to vet just to be sure. what sucks is that i have work tomorrow and its most likely gonna be hot all day. i have tub of water for him so, cause he wets his feet.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Is this dog outside all the time? If so, are you providing plenty of shade and cool water for the dog at all times?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Jag said:


> Is this dog outside all the time? If so, are you providing plenty of shade and cool water for the dog at all times?


If the puppy is an outdoor dog, this is important, to provide a lot of shade and a lot of water.
Grass is cooler than concrete or dirt, as well.
If you can, and someone can let him out, a better place to keep him is in a house with air conditioning and a safe crate.


----------



## Beelzeboss (Sep 11, 2012)

yes hes outside all the time, i have a patio and i have a tub of water so he can wet his feet, and has water for drinking in small buckets. and yea i noticed when im walking him he likes to laydown on the green nice grass lol. so maybe hes just overheated? i need thermometer


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

That really isn't the best place for him. Why can't he be indoors where there is AC? A crate will keep him out of trouble, and then you wouldn't have to worry about him being overcome by heat. A patio holds heat. If it's not comfortable for you with bare feet, it's too hot for him. Also, I didn't see shade mentioned there. A young pup is more likely to suffer adverse effects of heat.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Have you considered buying a crate and letting him stay inside...where its cooler? Might be better for him, JMO. 

In addition to the heat, I would worry that he might be getting into something in the yard, or another dog/ person coming to the yard, while you are gone.
Of course I worry about pups anyway


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Beelzeboss said:


> yes hes outside all the time, i have a patio and i have a tub of water so he can wet his feet, and has water for drinking in small buckets. and yea i noticed when im walking him he likes to laydown on the green nice grass lol. so maybe hes just overheated? i need thermometer


If you must keep him outside during the day, place a tarp somewhere where it will give him shade, or make sure he has shade from a tree, a covered patio, etc.

If he has no shade at all, then please try to figure out a solution where he can stay inside or even go to dog-day care.


----------



## Beelzeboss (Sep 11, 2012)

He for sure has shade all day,its a covered patio and theres a tree, my ac does not work,so i think hes better off outside, today is not so hot and its sorta cloudy, if hes hot like he was yesterday hes going to vet. His poop looks fine and he eats and acts normal,but he drinks alot of water that also has me worried. thats for replying guys,ill let u guys know how he does.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Maybe try giving him a plastic (hard) children's wading pool with shallow water in it each morning. I don't know what else to tell you. Vet visit wouldn't hurt... to make sure he's just hot. Broken AC in that heat doesn't sound very comfy to me..sorry you're stuck in it as well.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Beelzeboss said:


> He for sure has shade all day,its a covered patio and theres a tree, my ac does not work,so i think hes better off outside, today is not so hot and its sorta cloudy, if hes hot like he was yesterday hes going to vet. His poop looks fine and he eats and acts normal,but he drinks alot of water that also has me worried. thats for replying guys,ill let u guys know how he does.


If he's eating and drinking okay, and not salivating a lot when he pants, he is probably okay - it'd be best if you can get a thermometer and take his temperature?
We have one we keep just for dogs, and you just get those plastic covers for them. Put vaseline on the tip (or KY or something similar) and, well, put it a bit of the way in. 

How to Take Your Dog?s Temperature - Page 1

As long as there is shade, and plenty of water for him, it ought to be okay although when it's muggy, dogs (as well as us) have a harder time cooling themselves.


----------



## Beelzeboss (Sep 11, 2012)

ok you guy's so i went to the vets right after work and it was closed they have the same working hours as i do so im gonna go this weekend, then i went to walmart to get one of those wading pools jag suggested and they didn't have any? but i did get the thermometer, took his temperature and it was at 101.5, was very glad about that, I'm gonna go find one of those pools tomorrow for sure. i guess i was just being so paranoid lol, but seriously he felt hot not warm yesterday. thanks msvette2u and jag for your replies and suggestions was very very much appreciated.


----------

